# Washing Machine into Kitchen Sink Drain



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

​


----------



## user2091

What the ............ hummmmm a night of to much contemplation and drink! get 'er done boys.


----------



## service guy

:blink: WTF?


----------



## rocksteady

Wow! It amazes me the amount of work people put into doing something the wrong way. :thumbup:








Paul


----------



## rocksteady

Wowzers!  It always amazes me the amount of work people put into doing something the wrong way. :thumbup:





Paul


----------



## Airgap

That can't be real...they didn't turn the lettering the same way....


----------



## SlickRick

I don't know what to say?


----------



## TheMaster

They did that trying to slow the water down while it distribute's through that contraption they built or it prolly boiled up into the K-sink on the other wall. ever who did that needs to be slapped around alittle and sent to rehab. Damn:laughing:


----------



## Protech

Just burn the place down and start over.......


----------



## LIVBMI

I agree with every one. That has to be a joke


----------



## Optimus Primer

yeah, what they said


----------



## Pipedoc

Alright Dunbar, we are all eagerly waiting to hear the story behind this Rube Goldberg contraption.

There has to be a story in there somewhere.


So.... what did they say?:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

It puts the fittings in that order, or else it gets the hose. 

I am amazed at others stupidity. I love this country, and all that it stands for.


----------



## Pipedoc

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It puts the fittings in that order, or else it gets the hose.
> 
> I am amazed at others stupidity. I love this country, and all that it stands for.


 Good one Rockstar.


----------



## Redwood

Hey Guys go easy on them!
They bought the book!:thumbup:










:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

hey redwood, how much money have you made off that book?


----------



## Redwood

Not enough to retire but we're working on it!:laughing:


----------



## Tankless

I used to do stuff like that when I was a teenager and high all day long.


----------



## GREENPLUM

That there is a very specific soap sud control method of piping, its in the Kazakhstan code. duh


----------



## Plumber Jim

I think Dunbar did that just so he could take apicture of it and mess with our minds..:laughing:


----------



## markb

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 3915​


I've seen those. Each vertical pipe has a different size filter. One for Pennies. One for nickels. One for dimes. One for lost socks. etc


----------



## SlickRick

Come on now? :blink:


----------



## Ron

I'm just sayin'™


----------



## Bill

HUH??

Think I need a new pair of glass's

Cant be what I think it is!

Naw, has to be these glass playing tricks on me.

Maybe not though.

Looks like a mexican drain to me!


----------



## SlickRick

OK. what's a mexican drain?


----------



## Ron

At least he used primer on all those fittings, nice.


----------



## Bill

slickrick said:


> OK. what's a mexican drain?


Drains down im Mehico. Just like the toilets they set here, they dont use wax rings


----------



## M5Plumb

I agree !!! 




service guy said:


> :blink: WTF?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I moderate the forum this thread has the picture in. The owner calls it a "expansion box" since water is shooting sideways through the garbage disposal when the washing machine dumps.


If I drop a link I don't trust anyone to not give this guy a beat down. :laughing:

So I'm behaving, protecting the inexperienced. 

I did run like a kid that stole candy and drop this picture all over the internet. :yes:


----------



## SewerRatz

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I moderate the forum this thread has the picture in. The owner calls it a "expansion box" since water is shooting sideways through the garbage disposal when the washing machine dumps.
> 
> 
> If I drop a link I don't trust anyone to not give this guy a beat down. :laughing:
> 
> So I'm behaving, protecting the inexperienced.
> 
> I did run like a kid that stole candy and drop this picture all over the internet. :yes:


 Its not the forum I was banned from is it?


----------



## Ron

SewerRatz said:


> Its not the forum I was banned from is it?


You got banned? Not you, hell I was banned from CT


----------



## Redwood

SewerRatz said:


> Its not the forum I was banned from is it?


I don't think so Ratz...
Didn't see it there...


----------



## TheMaster

I dont know who HJ is on one of the diy forums is but he's a dumbfker...sounds like a crazy old man.


----------



## SewerRatz

Ron The Plumber said:


> You got banned? Not you, hell I was banned from CT


Yea there is this one DIY site where the mods encourage DIY people to do things way wrong. When I posted there I rubbed the one mod the wrong way and he held me to a double standard and I let him have it in a PM which got me perm banned.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Nope.....that's not the site. I belong to that one and haven't been there in months. That site is actually hosted by someone here in KY actually.


The site I'm mentioning and that site is pretty much a slow crawl in the plumbing forum. One is because of a revamp from spam overtaking the site. *All of it* was preventable.


----------



## Kyle181

hey do you and ******* still have a forum together? i found it a while ago but havent been able to find it again


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Kyle181 said:


> hey do you and ******* still have a forum together? i found it a while ago but havent been able to find it again


 

No but I have a lot of respect for him as a *plumber* in a difficult situation, just like I went through when the program kicks out plumbers that don't fit the cookie cutter mold of acceptable. To each their own in motive and desire to knock someone down.



That's my Montel William moment._ (turns on battery pump for uncontrollable eye tears)_






















:blink:


----------



## Redwood

SewerRatz said:


> Yea there is this one DIY site where the mods encourage DIY people to do things way wrong. When I posted there I rubbed the one mod the wrong way and he held me to a double standard and I let him have it in a PM which got me perm banned.


I go there regularly continuing to be a thorn in their side...:laughing:

Ron you ain't seen nothin!:thumbup:


----------



## Shuanvon

That kinda stuff makes me want to drink!!


----------



## Redwood

Shuanvon said:


> That kinda stuff makes me want to drink!!


Well I don't like drinking with strangers...:whistling2:

How about an intro!


----------



## TheMaster

Redwood said:


> Well I don't like drinking with strangers...:whistling2:
> 
> How about an intro!


 Word on the street is you dont have time for anything except the website your working on:laughing:


----------



## PlumbingTheCape

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 3915​


Am I seeing what I think I'm seeing :no:


----------



## kentdmo

really WTF


----------



## njoy plumbing

service guy said:


> :blink: WTF?


 This fine piece of work completed by WTF Plumbing & Mechanical.:laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing

Bill said:


> Drains down im Mehico. Just like the toilets they set here, they dont use wax rings


 Ewww, that's what the slime was in the barely lit lobby bar bathroom.


----------



## lucius

*somebody toldme a long time ago.kid drugs and work don't mix.................*


----------

